# Free to Play - Handeln mit geld nicht möglich ?



## eRoX-HS (4. November 2010)

wollte mir gerade für gutes geld einen bogen von einem anderen spieler kaufen allerdings sagt das spiel mir dann das ich ein abo oder punkte brauche um mit geld handeln zu können da ich ein abo nicht haben möchte frage ich mich doch was für punkte das spiel meint

kann mir jemand helfen ???


----------



## FarinHH (4. November 2010)

Hallo,

wolltest du den Bogen aus dem Auktionshaus kaufen ?

Gruss

Farin


----------



## eRoX-HS (4. November 2010)

FarinHH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wolltest du den Bogen aus dem Auktionshaus kaufen ?
> 
> ...




Nein ich wollte mit einem spieler handeln und das spiel sagt mir ich darf nicht ohne abo oder punkte mit geld handeln


----------



## FarinHH (4. November 2010)

Das ist sehr komisch. 

Darf ich dich sonst bitten dein Problem im offiziellen Forum zu posten? Dort sind einige Profis.. die dir sicher besser helfen können.
Ich selber habe keine Ahnung woran das liegen mag .

Hier der Link: http://community.codemasters.com/forum/der-herr-der-ringe-deutsch-541

Beste Grüsse

Farin


----------



## eRoX-HS (4. November 2010)

ok ich werde es mal dort probieren danke schön


----------



## Norei (5. November 2010)

FarinHH schrieb:


> Das ist sehr komisch.


Ich glaube, Free Player dürfen kein Gold transferieren, um dem Goldhandel keinen Vorschub zu leisten.


----------



## Coldar (5. November 2010)

Hallo,

dass du als freier Spieler nicht mit Gold handeln kannst, ist so beabsichtigt. Du kannst zwar Gold entgegen nehmen, aber selbst keines anderen geben.


> Welche Einschränkungen habe ich als Freier Spieler beim Handeln? (Last updated: 01-11-2010 09:14:29)
> 
> Freie Spieler können im Rahmen gewisser Einschränkungen (z. B. Bindung an den Charakter) Gegenstände handeln, jedoch kein Gold weitergeben. Sie können durch Handeln sowohl Gegenstände als auch Gold entgegennehmen.


 http://www.codemaste...freetoplay/faq/


----------



## Füchtella (5. November 2010)

Huhu!

Genau so ist es. Ansonsten wären die "Free2Play"-Accounts ein gefundenes Fressen für Goldhändler.

Das ist übrigens nichtmal neu, wenn man F2P als aufgebohrte kostenlose Testversion ansieht:
Die Testaccounts durften das nämlich auch nicht.

mfg


----------



## flohdaniel (5. November 2010)

Oh mann wie genial einfach. Bei WoW haben sie es nach 5 Jahren immer noch nicht hinbekommen, so eine einfache und effektive Regel einzuführen.


----------



## Kobold (5. November 2010)

Hm, einem F2P-Spieler den Goldtausch zu untersagen mag ich in gewissen Grenzen noch verstehen. Doch verhindert man dadurch ja (wie in diesem Beispiel), dass Spieler normale Ausrüstungsgegenstände kaufen können. Angesichts der kurzen Laufzeit von F2P und des Goldcaps kann es sich bei dieser Transaktion nicht um viel Geld gehandelt haben. Höchsten ein paar Silberstücke...

Oder geht nur der DIREKTE Handel von Spieler zu Spieler nicht, während der Kauf via Auktionshaus möglich ist? 

Ich glaube, ich erstelle mir auch einen "F2P-Dummyaccount" und teste mal die ganzen Einschränkungen.


----------



## McDamn (5. November 2010)

Wäre nett wenn du dan die Einschränkungen ein bisschen zusammengefasst hieer nochmal posten könntest.

Andere Frage, als Premium geht das Geld transferieren? Und kann man im Shop sich diese Einschränkung als F2P Acc entfernen lassen?


----------



## schmetti (5. November 2010)

flohdaniel schrieb:


> Oh mann wie genial einfach. Bei WoW haben sie es nach 5 Jahren immer noch nicht hinbekommen, so eine einfache und effektive Regel einzuführen.



Klär uns auf was WoW nicht hinbekommen hat, Goldhandel ist auch hier nur mit vollwertigem ACC möglich, und F2P gibt es bei WoW nun-mal nicht in der jetzt durch HDR eingeführten form


----------



## Hessonitia (5. November 2010)

Kann man den immernoch sachen per nachnahme verschicken oder geht das auchnichtmehr? sonst hätte er sich ja so den Bogen holen können


----------



## Norei (5. November 2010)

schmetti schrieb:


> Klär uns auf was WoW nicht hinbekommen hat


F2P einzuführen


----------



## Treebeard (5. November 2010)

schmetti schrieb:


> Klär uns auf was WoW nicht hinbekommen hat, Goldhandel ist auch hier nur mit vollwertigem ACC möglich, und F2P gibt es bei WoW nun-mal nicht in der jetzt durch HDR eingeführten form


Den Goldhandel wirksam zu unterbinden.

Auch haben sie es in 6 Jahren(!!!) immer noch nicht geschafft einen ordenlichen Spamfilter mitzuliefern, oder hat sich da in Cata endlich etwas getan? Der bisherige hat ja nur bei etwa 100x gleichen Postings gegriffen.


----------



## Olfmo (5. November 2010)

Ich glaube zu verstehen warum diese Beschränkung eingeführt wurde (außer die Sache mit dem Goldhandel):

Hatte nämlich gestern erst die Idee, dass ja jeder F2P- bzw. Premium-Spieler das Goldcap faktisch umgehen könnte, wenn er sich nen VIP-Spieler seines Vertrauens sucht und diesem regelmäßig sein Gold gibt, das der andere dann verwaltet. Natürlich müsste dann für jeden Kauf oder ähnliches immer ein zweiter Spieler online sein, aber das Goldcap wäre damit praktisch aufgehoben...


----------



## Kobold (5. November 2010)

Da könnte Olfmo recht haben. Die Goldfarmer-Sklaven in Asien sind es ja auch nicht, die das ganze Gold horten und dann virtuell "überweisen", sondern da steckt immer ein "Zuhälter" hinter, der seine Farmsklaven "aberntet".
Wer so versucht, das Goldcap. zu umgehen, hat dann bei HdRO keine Chance. Allerdings ist so auch kein freier Handel in Bree und anderen Anfängergebieten möglich. Da lohnt sich das Handwerk ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (5. November 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> F2P einzuführen



Nein danke. Die 13&#8364; sollte jeder bezahlen können - und wenn nicht, wayne. WoW ist nicht auf F2P Spieler angewiesen. Wobei sie ja schonmal daran gedacht haben, sowas einzuführen, aber mit den jetzigen Abonnentenzahlen brauchen sie das nicht. Und das ist auch gut so.

Übrigens finde ich das vollkommen okay, dass F2P Spieler nicht handeln können. Es ist wie gesagt eigentlich "nur" eine Testversion, wenn auch mit sehr gewaltigen Umfang. Wer danach aktiv weiterspielen möchte, bezahlt einfach monatlich oder benutzt den HDRO Shop. =)
Natürlich gerade am Anfang für Neueinsteiger doof, allerdings gibt es das Grundspiel ja sehr günstig, welches auch einen Monat VIP enthält.
Und das Spiel ist jeden Penny wert.


----------



## SireS (5. November 2010)

flohdaniel schrieb:


> Oh mann wie genial einfach. Bei WoW haben sie es nach 5 Jahren immer noch nicht hinbekommen, so eine einfache und effektive Regel einzuführen.



Ja, sehr genial. Und sehr f2p xD. Was solln die Leute denn machen, wenn sie nicht mal vernünftig handeln können? Naja, wer ein MMO ohne Pvp zockt, ist wahrscheinlich eh schmerzfrei^^.

Lg
Sires


----------



## Xarran (5. November 2010)

Mupflu schrieb:


> Nein danke. Die 13€ sollte jeder bezahlen können - und wenn nicht, wayne. WoW ist nicht auf F2P Spieler angewiesen. Wobei sie ja schonmal daran gedacht haben, sowas einzuführen, aber mit den jetzigen Abonnentenzahlen brauchen sie das nicht. Und das ist auch gut so.



WoW spielt sich aber fast wie ein schlechtes F2P Game.

Schaut man sich die Entwicklung von WoW in der langen Zeit im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs an, so sollte Blizzard sich eigentlich schämen,dafür weiterhin Abo-Gebühren haben zu wollen.
Bei der derzeitigen Qualität von WoW wäre ein F2P Modell passender.

WoW ist immernoch ein gutes Spiel, aber nicht mehr so überragend wie es in den Anfängen oder zu BC-Zeiten mal gewesen ist.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (5. November 2010)

Xarran schrieb:


> WoW ist immernoch ein gutes Spiel, aber nicht mehr so überragend wie es in den Anfängen oder zu BC-Zeiten mal gewesen ist.



Mag sein, dass manche Spieler das Spiel jetzt nicht mehr gut finden. Was anderes sagen aber die Abonnentenzahlen aus. Und solange Blizzard davon leben kann; warum sollten sie dann auf ein F2P-System wechseln, wenn sie dort weniger verdienen. Verstehe ich nicht ganz. ^^

Denke mal, wenn die Abonnentenzahlen bei hdro stetig gleich oder wachsend wären, hätte auch niemand über ein F2P-Modell nachgedacht. Zumindest sollte es in irgendeiner Weise mehr Geld einbringen...


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (6. November 2010)

Wenn die Zahlen stimmen würden, wäre es nicht nötig gewesen nach dem Zusammenlegen der Schlachtfelder auch noch die Gruppensuche für Instanzen ZUSAMMENZULEGEN


----------



## Moktheshock (6. November 2010)

flohdaniel schrieb:


> Oh mann wie genial einfach. Bei WoW haben sie es nach 5 Jahren immer noch nicht hinbekommen, so eine einfache und effektive Regel einzuführen.



bei wow kannste mim testacc niemand anlabern der dich net in der fl hat xD


----------



## Thoor (7. November 2010)

Ich nutz den Thread hier mal aus für eine Frage meinerseits (ich werd aus der Faq nicht ganz schlau...)

Ich habe früher bis und mit Moria aktiv HDRO gespielt... dann hab ich das Abonnement gekündigt, der Account existiert aber noch... inwieweit habe ich jetzt Vorteile? So wie ich das verstanden habe bin ich jetzt permanent ein Premium Spieler... was habe ich denn genau davon? Oder bin ich nichtmal permanent Premium? Wäre froh wenn mir jemand die Details erklären könnte :-)


----------



## etmundi (7. November 2010)

Ich bin ein früherer HdRO-Abonnent. Was wird das kostenlose HdRO für mich bedeuten wenn ich wieder zum Spielen zurückkomme wenn HdRO kostenlos spielbar wird?
(Last updated: 07-06-2010 11:52:00)Als ein früherer HdRO-Abonnent seid ihr jederzeit willkommen, euch dem Kampf wieder anzuschließen. Ihr erhaltet standardmäßig den Status und die Vorteile eines Premium Spielers und ihr könnt dem Spiel kostenlos beitreten und spielen.


----------



## Kovacs (7. November 2010)

zuerst mal: HDRO wird NICHT kostenlos. Es gibt weiterhin Abos. Kostenlos kann man die Welt betreten, allerdings sind gewisse Inhalte wie Quests an ein Abo gebunden. Wenn man nicht bereit ist, ein Abo abzuschließen, bietet der Anbieter neuerdings an, Inhalte gegen Geld oder erspielte Punkte einzeln freizuschalten. 

Wer mal Kunde war, behält seine Addons, seine Chars, sein Gold, etc. und hat weniger Beschränkungen, die alle nicht-Abozahler haben SOLLEN (da weiterhin das Abo Vollzugang zu allen Spielinhalten bietet).


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (7. November 2010)

Treebeard schrieb:


> Den Goldhandel wirksam zu unterbinden.
> 
> Auch haben sie es in 6 Jahren(!!!) immer noch nicht geschafft einen ordenlichen Spamfilter mitzuliefern, oder hat sich da in Cata endlich etwas getan? Der bisherige hat ja nur bei etwa 100x gleichen Postings gegriffen.



Hat LotrO auch nicht hinbekommen. Quasi jede Goldseller Page bietet auch LotrO Gold an, ist also nicht so das die F2P Begrenzung irgendwas bewirkt. Es nervt nur die Spieler das ist alles.
Die Goldseller selbst haben eh Premium Accs.


----------



## Gerofriet (8. November 2010)

@Freiwild: Wenn du Moria besitzt, dann sind dort alle Quests bereits für dich freigeschaltet. 
Die Quests von SvA musst du als Premium im Shop dazu kaufen, ausser Startgebiete, Bree und Epische.
Oder wieder ein ABO bis Du in Moria bist.

Gruß
Gero


----------

